
Twitter Now Valued at $7 Billion - davidedicillo
http://mashable.com/2011/07/05/twitter-7-billion/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Mashable+%28Mashable%29
======
joshuahays
Twitter continually impresses me, and I find myself using it more and more
each day. Their biggest program is helping people understand that it can be a
valuable resource and not just somewhere to post what their eating for lunch.
I get my news from Twitter before I get it anywhere else.

------
ujjvala
Why is any popular start up consistently valued way more than they actually
are?

